# Fault codes - 2004 Touareg V10 TDI. A little help please



## jodub337 (Oct 19, 2005)

She starts a drives fine, just has no power when you step on the throttle.

The display shows exhaust workshop and oil sensor fault


Here's my scan

Thursday,03,April,2014,16:04:28:05476
VCDS -- Windows Based VAG/VAS Emulator
VCDS Version: 12.12.2.0 (x64)
Data version: 20140212

Dealer/Shop Name: North Idaho DubWerks

VIN: WVGPZ77L04D086546 License Plate: 
Mileage: 142580km-88595mi Repair Order: 



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Chassis Type: 7L (7L - VW Touareg (2003 > 11/2006))
Scan: 01 02 03 05 06 08 09 11 13 15 16 17 18 19 1C 22 29 32 34 36
37 39 3C 46 47 55 56 57 64 65 68 69 6C 6D 6E 75 76 77

VIN: WVGPZ77L04D086546 Mileage: 142580km/88595miles
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine Labels: None
Part No SW: 070 997 016 R HW: 028 101 172 9
Component: V10 5,0L EDCG000AGMª2813 
Revision: 5KO3 Serial number: VWZ3Z0D7223956
Coding: 0060575
Shop #: WSC 19303 444 83966
VCID: 29593B3C83EC4656EC9-5124

6 Faults Found:
19456 - Glow Plug Indictor Light (K29) 
P3000 - 000 - Malfunction Message from Instrument Cluster
Freeze Frame:
RPM: 0 /min
Torque: 0.0 Nm
Speed: 0.0 km/h
Load: 0.0 %
Voltage: 11.17 V
Bin. Bits: 00001111
Temperature: 82.8°C

19557 - Motor for Intake Manifold Flap (V157) 
P3101 - 000 - Open or Short to Ground
Freeze Frame:
RPM: 1764 /min
Torque: 323.9 Nm
Speed: 83.3 km/h
Load: 27.1 %
 Voltage: 13.60 V
Bin. Bits: 00001000
Torque: 426.6 Nm
Torque: 316.0 Nm

19559 - Motor for Intake Manifold Flap (V157) 
P3103 - 000 - Malfunction
Freeze Frame:
RPM: 1785 /min
Torque: 316.0 Nm
Speed: 84.5 km/h
Load: 27.1 %
Voltage: 13.60 V
Bin. Bits: 00001000
Torque: 402.9 Nm
Torque: 316.0 Nm

16982 - Thermostat for Mapped Engine Cooling (F265) 
P0598 - 000 - Short to Plus
Freeze Frame:
RPM: 1806 /min
Torque: 316.0 Nm
Speed: 84.5 km/h
Load: 27.1 %
Voltage: 13.60 V
Temperature: 88.2°C
Temperature: 92.7°C
Bin. Bits: 00000001

19791 - Control Module 1 for Turbocharger(s) 
P3335 - 000 - Missing Message(s)
Freeze Frame:
RPM: 1470 /min
Torque: 339.7 Nm
Speed: 86.9 km/h
Load: 27.5 %
Bin. Bits: 00000000
Bin. Bits: 00000000
Absolute Pres.: 1285.2 mbar
Absolute Pres.: 1336.2 mbar

18062 - Please check DTC Memory of Instrument Cluster 
P1654 - 000 - 
Freeze Frame:
RPM: 1701 /min
Torque: 237.0 Nm
Speed: 30.9 km/h
Load: 20.8 %
Voltage: 13.68 V
Temperature: 18.9°C
Temperature: 93.6°C
Temperature: 13.5°C

Readiness: 1 4 0 0 0 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 02: Auto Trans Labels: 09D-927-750.lbl
Part No: 09D 927 750 AN
Component: AL 750 6A 0546 
Coding: 0004153
Shop #: WSC 31414 000 00000
VCID: 7AFB347036CA3DCED53-5140

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes Labels: 7L0-907-379-MK25.lbl
Part No: 7L0 907 379 E
Component: ESP ALLRAD MK25 0202 
Coding: 0022786
Shop #: WSC 08285 444 58849
VCID: 3B75F1747970C4C68E5-5140

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 05: Acc/Start Auth. Labels: 3D0-909-13x-05.lbl
Part No SW: 3D0 909 135 M HW: 5WK 470 26
Component: Kessy 6400 
Coding: 0131304
Shop #: WSC 31414 000 00000
VCID: 2F6DD524BD08286632D-5124

Subsystem 1 - Part No: XXXXXXXXXXX 
Component: ELV XXXX

5 Faults Found:
00179 - Access/Start Authorization Antenna; Drivers Side (R134) 
011 - Open Circuit
00181 - Access/Start Authorization Antenna (in Rear bumper) (R136) 
011 - Open Circuit
00180 - Access/Start Authorization Antenna; Passenger Side (R135) 
011 - Open Circuit
00185 - Control Circuit; Relay for Supply Voltage Terminal 15 
009 - Open or Short to Ground - Intermittent
01299 - Diagnostic Interface for Data Bus (J533) 
005 - No or Incorrect Basic Setting / Adaptation - Intermittent

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 06: Seat Mem. Pass Labels: None
Part No: 7L0 959 760 
Component: Sitzverstellung 0701 
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: F7FDAD4485D8A0A62AD-5140

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC Labels: 7L6-907-040.clb
Part No: 7L6 907 040 T
Component: CLIMAtronic R/L 4222 
Coding: 0000030
Shop #: WSC 08154 444 54272
VCID: 4189839C1B9CAE16D49-5140

3 Faults Found:
00898 - Control Circuit A/C compressor 
009 - Open or Short to Ground - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:

02508 - Temperature Sensor for Refrigerant (G454) 
010 - Open or Short to Plus
Freeze Frame:

00445 - Loss of Refrigerant 
015 - Cannot Be Tested at this Time
Freeze Frame:
Temperature: 52.0°C
RPM: 576 /min
Absolute Pres.: 4.0 bar
Load: 31.0 %
Temperature: 20.0°C
Temperature: 20.0°C
Load: 0.0 %
Temperature: 19.0°C


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect. Labels: 7Lx-937-049-V1.clb
Part No: 7L6 937 049 N
Component: 3003 
Coding: 0079071
Shop #: WSC 03782 444 64977
VCID: 479D9D8435B890261AD-5140

1 Fault Found:
00907 - Intervention load Management 
000 - -

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 11: Engine II Labels: None
Part No SW: 070 997 016 R HW: 028 101 172 9
Component: V10 5,0L EDCG000AGSª2813 
Revision: 5KO3 Serial number: VWZ3Z0D7223956
Coding: 0060575
Shop #: WSC 19303 444 83966
VCID: 29593B3C83EC4656EC9-5124

3 Faults Found:
19787 - Motor for Intake Manifold Tuning Flap 2 (V275) 
P3331 - 000 - Defective
Freeze Frame:
RPM: 0 /min
Torque: 0.0 Nm
Speed: 0.0 km/h
Load: 0.0 %
Voltage: 11.86 V
Bin. Bits: 00001100
Torque: 0.0 Nm
Torque: 0.0 Nm

19785 - Motor for Intake Manifold Tuning Flap 2 (V275) 
P3329 - 000 - Open or Short to Ground
Freeze Frame:
RPM: 0 /min
Torque: 0.0 Nm
Speed: 0.0 km/h
Load: 0.0 %
Voltage: 11.86 V
Bin. Bits: 00001100
Torque: 0.0 Nm
Torque: 0.0 Nm

19792 - Control Module 2 for Turbocharger(s) 
P3336 - 000 - Missing Message(s)
Freeze Frame:
RPM: 0 /min
Torque: 0.0 Nm
Speed: 0.0 km/h
Load: 0.0 %
Bin. Bits: 00000000
Bin. Bits: 00000000
Absolute Pres.: 122.4 mbar
Absolute Pres.: 907.8 mbar


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags Labels: 3D0-909-601.lbl
Part No: 3D0 909 601 C
Component: 05 Airbag 8.4E++H01 0352 
Revision: BB36963 Serial number: 00023810 
Coding: 0012341
Shop #: WSC 31414 000 00000
VCID: 23452914E1C09C06A65-5140

Subsystem 1 - Part No: 7L0 959 339 D
Component: BF-Gewichtsens. 005 0007

2 Faults Found:
00532 - Supply Voltage B+ 
002 - Lower Limit Exceeded - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100010
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 39
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2063.15.31
Time: 31:60:00

01316 - ABS Control Module 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100100
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 255
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2063.15.31
Time: 31:60:00


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 16: Steering wheel Labels: 7L6-953-549.lbl
Part No: 7L6 953 549 E
Component: Lenksäulenmodul 3301 
Coding: 0000232
Shop #: WSC 31414 000 00000
VCID: 4189839C1B9CAE16D49-5140

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments Labels: 7L6-920-xxx-7LA.lbl
Part No: 7L6 920 980 P
Component: KOMBIINSTRUMENT RB4 2935 
Coding: 0023231
Shop #: WSC 08220 444 89167
VCID: 4581978C0FB48236E81-5124

1 Fault Found:
00562 - Sensor for Oil Level/Temperature (G266) 
010 - Open or Short to Plus

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 18: Aux. Heat Labels: None
Part No: 7L6 819 008 B
Component: Standheizung E1MAC 0235 
Coding: 0000030
Shop #: WSC 31414 000 00000
VCID: 3561E74C5F5412B6781-5124

2 Faults Found:
02251 - Heater Unit Locked 
000 - -
00664 - Fuel gauge 
002 - Lower Limit Exceeded

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway Labels: 6N0-909-901-19.lbl
Part No: 6N0 909 901 
Component: Gateway K<>CAN 0101 
Coding: 0000006
Shop #: WSC 19303 444 83966
VCID: F0EF9658E0B6F79EEB7-5124

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 1C: Position Sensing Labels: 7L6-919-879.lbl
Part No: 7L6 919 879 
Component: JCI PathPoint 1700 
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 04074A88440E7B3EBFF-5140

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 22: AWD Labels: None
Part No: 0AD 927 755 AB
Component: TRANSFERCASE 0094 
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 7BF5317439F004C6CE5-5140

1 Fault Found:
01314 - Engine Control Module 
010 - Open or Short to Plus - MIL ON

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 29: Left Light Labels: 3D0-909-157.lbl
Part No: 3D0 909 157 
Component: EVG GDL+AutoLWR(l) 0001 
Coding: 0000003
Shop #: WSC 31414 000 00000
VCID: E6C3F000D272292E81B-515E

1 Fault Found:
00492 - Body Pitch Angle from Level Control Module 
008 - Implausible Signal - Intermittent

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 32: Differential Locks Labels: None
Part No: 0AC 927 771 B
Component: SG-Quersperre 5018 
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 377DED444558E0A66AD-5140

1 Fault Found:
01314 - Engine Control Module 
008 - Implausible Signal

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 34: Level Control Labels: 7Lx-907-553-34.clb
Part No: 7L0 907 553 F
Component: LUFTFDR.-CDC- 3C3P1 3081 
Coding: 0015521
Shop #: WSC 19303 444 83966
VCID: 3663E040425219AE71B-5124

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 36: Seat Mem. Drvr Labels: None
Part No: 7L0 959 760 
Component: Sitzverstellung 0701 
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: F7FDAD4485D8A0A62AD-5124

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 37: Navigation Labels: 7L6-919-887-CD.lbl
Part No: 7L6 919 887 D
Component: Navigation 0628 
Coding: 0000002
Shop #: WSC 31414 000 00000
VCID: 479D9D8435B890261AD-5140

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 39: Right Light Labels: 3D0-909-158.lbl
Part No: 3D0 909 158 
Component: EVG GDL+AutoLWR(r) 0001 
Coding: 0000003
Shop #: WSC 19303 444 83966
VCID: E7DDFD04D5783026BAD-515E

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 46: Central Conv. Labels: 7L0-959-933.lbl
Part No: 7L0 959 933 E
Component: B3 HSG 0201 
Coding: 0000085
Shop #: WSC 08220 444 89167
VCID: 3E73F8606A62D1EEA9B-4AE8

Subsystem 1 - Part No: 7L0 959 701 B
Component: Tuersteuergeraet FS 0201

Subsystem 2 - Part No: 7L0 959 702 B
Component: Tuersteuergeraet BF 0201

Subsystem 3 - Part No: 7L0 959 703 B
Component: Tuersteuergeraet HL 0201

Subsystem 4 - Part No: 7L0 959 704 B
Component: Tuersteuergeraet HR 0201

2 Faults Found:
01737 - Potentiometer for Mirror Adj. Vertical; Pass. Side 
008 - Implausible Signal - Intermittent
00487 - Rear Left Outside Door Handle Central Locking Button (E371) 
007 - Short to Ground

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 47: Sound System Labels: 7Lx-035-4xx-47.lbl
Part No: 7L6 035 466 
Component: 12K-AUDIOVERST 0108 
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: F1E9935CEBBCFE96E49-5140

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 56: Radio Labels: 7L6-035-186-CD.lbl
Part No: 7L6 035 186 A
Component: Radio 0628 
Coding: 0005055
Shop #: WSC 31414 000 00000
VCID: 3169D35CAB3C3E96249-5140

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 68: Wiper Electr. Labels: 7L0-955-119-V1.clb
Part No: 7L0 955 119 F
Component: Front Wiper 2416 
Coding: 0000004
Shop #: WSC 31414 000 376832
VCID: 377DED444558E0A66AD-5124

1 Fault Found:
01024 - Rain Sensor (G213) 
014 - Defective - Intermittent

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 69: Trailer Labels: 7L0-907-383-1D2.lbl
Part No SW: 7L0 907 383 E HW: 7L0 907 383 E
Component: ANHAENGERELEKTRONIK 8254 
Coding: 0000002
Shop #: WSC 01814 444 59259
VCID: 3663E040425219AE71B-5140

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 6E: Ctrl Head Roof Labels: 7L6-919-044.lbl
Part No: 7L6 919 044 G
Component: DACHDISPLAY 0530 
Revision: 00600530 Serial number: 2009268.03 
Shop #: WSC 31414 000 00000
VCID: 3B75F1747970C4C68E5-5124

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 75: Telematics Labels: 3D0-035-617.lbl
Part No SW: 3D0 035 617 A HW: 3D0 035 617 A
Component: Telematik NAR1 0106 
Coding: 0076510
Shop #: WSC 31414 000 00000
VCID: 1E3318E0CAA2B1EE89B-5140

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 76: Park Assist Labels: 3D0-919-283.lbl
Part No: 7L0 919 283 F
Component: 0E Einparkhilfe 1107 
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 3979EB7C734CF6D69C9-5140

No fault code found.

End ---------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## lgibson (Jun 13, 2007)

*How old are your batteries?*

Whenever we see so many faults we suspect the batteries. You clearly have had a low-voltage condition which has shut down some systems. Replace batteries, both of them. You must disconnect the front first, then rear. After rear is reconnected, then reconnect front. Do you own the triple-square (not a Torx) bit for the front seat?


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

Yes batteries are a good idea...... than broadcast in VCDS and check into this...0x01-08-010
19791 - Control Module 1 for Turbocharger(s) 
P3335 - 000 - Missing Message(s)

You should trace and sort the short to B+ as per wire diagram.


----------



## jodub337 (Oct 19, 2005)

Ok, thanks guys... I will start there

_Posted via *Topify* using iPhone/iPad_


----------



## jodub337 (Oct 19, 2005)

So I replaced the batteries, cleard my faults , then rescanned...
Cleaned up a lot but still in limp mode and has faults

Here the are.


Monday,19,May,2014,16:59:48:05476
VCDS -- Windows Based VAG/VAS Emulator
VCDS Version: 12.12.2.0 (x64)
Data version: 20140212

Dealer/Shop Name: North Idaho DubWerks

VIN: WVGPZ77L04D086546 License Plate: V10TDI
Mileage: 143100km-88918mi Repair Order: 



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Chassis Type: 7L (7L - VW Touareg (2003 > 11/2006))
Scan: 01 02 03 05 06 08 09 11 13 15 16 17 18 19 1C 22 29 32 34 36
37 39 3C 46 47 55 56 57 64 65 68 69 6C 6D 6E 75 76 77

VIN: WVGPZ77L04D086546 Mileage: 143100km/88918miles
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine Labels: None
Part No SW: 070 997 016 R HW: 028 101 172 9
Component: V10 5,0L EDCG000AGMª2813 
Revision: 5KO3 Serial number: VWZ3Z0D7223956
Coding: 0060575
Shop #: WSC 19303 444 83966
VCID: 29593B3C83EC4656EC9-5124

5 Faults Found:
19557 - Motor for Intake Manifold Flap (V157) 
P3101 - 000 - Open or Short to Ground
Freeze Frame:
RPM: 1764 /min
Torque: 323.9 Nm
Speed: 83.3 km/h
Load: 27.1 %
Voltage: 13.60 V
Bin. Bits: 00001000
Torque: 426.6 Nm
Torque: 316.0 Nm

19559 - Motor for Intake Manifold Flap (V157) 
P3103 - 000 - Malfunction
Freeze Frame:
RPM: 1785 /min
Torque: 316.0 Nm
Speed: 84.5 km/h
Load: 27.1 %
Voltage: 13.60 V
Bin. Bits: 00001000
Torque: 402.9 Nm
Torque: 316.0 Nm

16982 - Thermostat for Mapped Engine Cooling (F265) 
P0598 - 000 - Short to Plus
Freeze Frame:
RPM: 1806 /min
Torque: 316.0 Nm
Speed: 84.5 km/h
Load: 27.1 %
Voltage: 13.60 V
Temperature: 88.2°C
Temperature: 92.7°C
Bin. Bits: 00000001

19791 - Control Module 1 for Turbocharger(s) 
P3335 - 000 - Missing Message(s)
Freeze Frame:
RPM: 1470 /min
Torque: 339.7 Nm
Speed: 86.9 km/h
Load: 27.5 %
Bin. Bits: 00000000
Bin. Bits: 00000000
Absolute Pres.: 1285.2 mbar
Absolute Pres.: 1336.2 mbar

18062 - Please check DTC Memory of Instrument Cluster 
P1654 - 000 - 
Freeze Frame:
RPM: 1701 /min
Torque: 237.0 Nm
Speed: 30.9 km/h
Load: 20.8 %
Voltage: 13.68 V
Temperature: 18.9°C
Temperature: 93.6°C
Temperature: 13.5°C

Readiness: 1 4 0 0 0 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 02: Auto Trans Labels: 09D-927-750.lbl
Part No: 09D 927 750 AN
Component: AL 750 6A 0546 
Coding: 0004153
Shop #: WSC 31414 000 00000
VCID: 7AFB347036CA3DCED53-5124

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes Labels: 7L0-907-379-MK25.lbl
Part No: 7L0 907 379 E
Component: ESP ALLRAD MK25 0202 
Coding: 0022786
Shop #: WSC 08285 444 58849
VCID: 3B75F1747970C4C68E5-5124

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 05: Acc/Start Auth. Labels: 3D0-909-13x-05.lbl
Part No SW: 3D0 909 135 M HW: 5WK 470 26
Component: Kessy 6400 
Coding: 0131304
Shop #: WSC 31414 000 00000
VCID: 2F6DD524BD08286632D-5124

Subsystem 1 - Part No: XXXXXXXXXXX 
Component: ELV XXXX

3 Faults Found:
00179 - Access/Start Authorization Antenna; Drivers Side (R134) 
011 - Open Circuit
00181 - Access/Start Authorization Antenna (in Rear bumper) (R136) 
011 - Open Circuit
00180 - Access/Start Authorization Antenna; Passenger Side (R135) 
011 - Open Circuit

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 06: Seat Mem. Pass Labels: None
Part No: 7L0 959 760 
Component: Sitzverstellung 0701 
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: F7FDAD4485D8A0A62AD-5140

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC Labels: 7L6-907-040.clb
Part No: 7L6 907 040 T
Component: CLIMAtronic R/L 4222 
Coding: 0000030
Shop #: WSC 08154 444 54272
VCID: 4189839C1B9CAE16D49-5124

3 Faults Found:
00898 - Control Circuit A/C compressor 
009 - Open or Short to Ground - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:

02508 - Temperature Sensor for Refrigerant (G454) 
010 - Open or Short to Plus
Freeze Frame:

00445 - Loss of Refrigerant 
015 - Cannot Be Tested at this Time
Freeze Frame:
Temperature: 52.0°C
RPM: 576 /min
Absolute Pres.: 4.0 bar
Load: 31.0 %
Temperature: 20.0°C
Temperature: 20.0°C
Load: 0.0 %
Temperature: 19.0°C


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect. Labels: 7Lx-937-049-V1.clb
Part No: 7L6 937 049 N
Component: 3003 
Coding: 0079071
Shop #: WSC 03782 444 64977
VCID: 479D9D8435B890261AD-5124

2 Faults Found:
00978 - Lamp for Low Beam; Left (M29) 
010 - Open or Short to Plus - Intermittent
00907 - Intervention load Management 
000 - -

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 11: Engine II Labels: None
Part No SW: 070 997 016 R HW: 028 101 172 9
Component: V10 5,0L EDCG000AGSª2813 
Revision: 5KO3 Serial number: VWZ3Z0D7223956
Coding: 0060575
Shop #: WSC 19303 444 83966
VCID: 29593B3C83EC4656EC9-5124

3 Faults Found:
19787 - Motor for Intake Manifold Tuning Flap 2 (V275) 
P3331 - 000 - Defective
Freeze Frame:
RPM: 0 /min
Torque: 0.0 Nm
Speed: 0.0 km/h
Load: 0.0 %
Voltage: 11.86 V
Bin. Bits: 00001100
Torque: 0.0 Nm
Torque: 0.0 Nm

19785 - Motor for Intake Manifold Tuning Flap 2 (V275) 
P3329 - 000 - Open or Short to Ground
Freeze Frame:
RPM: 0 /min
Torque: 0.0 Nm
Speed: 0.0 km/h
Load: 0.0 %
Voltage: 11.86 V
Bin. Bits: 00001100
Torque: 0.0 Nm
Torque: 0.0 Nm

19792 - Control Module 2 for Turbocharger(s) 
P3336 - 000 - Missing Message(s)
Freeze Frame:
RPM: 0 /min
Torque: 0.0 Nm
Speed: 0.0 km/h
Load: 0.0 %
Bin. Bits: 00000000
Bin. Bits: 00000000
Absolute Pres.: 122.4 mbar
Absolute Pres.: 907.8 mbar


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags Labels: 3D0-909-601.lbl
Part No: 3D0 909 601 C
Component: 05 Airbag 8.4E++H01 0352 
Revision: BB36963 Serial number: 00023810 
Coding: 0012341
Shop #: WSC 31414 000 00000
VCID: 23452914E1C09C06A65-5140

Subsystem 1 - Part No: 7L0 959 339 D
Component: BF-Gewichtsens. 005 0007

2 Faults Found:
00532 - Supply Voltage B+ 
002 - Lower Limit Exceeded - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100010
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 39
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2063.15.31
Time: 31:60:00

01316 - ABS Control Module 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100100
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 255
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2063.15.31
Time: 31:60:00


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 16: Steering wheel Labels: 7L6-953-549.lbl
Part No: 7L6 953 549 E
Component: Lenksäulenmodul 3301 
Coding: 0000232
Shop #: WSC 31414 000 00000
VCID: 4189839C1B9CAE16D49-5140

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments Labels: 7L6-920-xxx-7LA.lbl
Part No: 7L6 920 980 P
Component: KOMBIINSTRUMENT RB4 2935 
Coding: 0023231
Shop #: WSC 08220 444 89167
VCID: 4581978C0FB48236E81-5140

1 Fault Found:
00562 - Sensor for Oil Level/Temperature (G266) 
010 - Open or Short to Plus

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 18: Aux. Heat Labels: None
Part No: 7L6 819 008 B
Component: Standheizung E1MAC 0235 
Coding: 0000030
Shop #: WSC 31414 000 00000
VCID: 3561E74C5F5412B6781-5140

2 Faults Found:
02251 - Heater Unit Locked 
000 - -
00664 - Fuel gauge 
002 - Lower Limit Exceeded

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway Labels: 6N0-909-901-19.lbl
Part No: 6N0 909 901 
Component: Gateway K<>CAN 0101 
Coding: 0000006
Shop #: WSC 19303 444 83966
VCID: F0EF9658E0B6F79EEB7-5140

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 1C: Position Sensing Labels: 7L6-919-879.lbl
Part No: 7L6 919 879 
Component: JCI PathPoint 1700 
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 04074A88440E7B3EBFF-5124

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 22: AWD Labels: None
Part No: 0AD 927 755 AB
Component: TRANSFERCASE 0094 
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 7BF5317439F004C6CE5-5124

1 Fault Found:
01314 - Engine Control Module 
010 - Open or Short to Plus - MIL ON

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 29: Left Light Labels: 3D0-909-157.lbl
Part No: 3D0 909 157 
Component: EVG GDL+AutoLWR(l) 0001 
Coding: 0000003
Shop #: WSC 31414 000 00000
VCID: E6C3F000D272292E81B-5140

1 Fault Found:
00492 - Body Pitch Angle from Level Control Module 
008 - Implausible Signal - Intermittent

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 32: Differential Locks Labels: None
Part No: 0AC 927 771 B
Component: SG-Quersperre 5018 
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 377DED444558E0A66AD-5124

1 Fault Found:
01314 - Engine Control Module 
008 - Implausible Signal

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 34: Level Control Labels: 7Lx-907-553-34.clb
Part No: 7L0 907 553 F
Component: LUFTFDR.-CDC- 3C3P1 3081 
Coding: 0015521
Shop #: WSC 19303 444 83966
VCID: 3663E040425219AE71B-5124

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 36: Seat Mem. Drvr Labels: None
Part No: 7L0 959 760 
Component: Sitzverstellung 0701 
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: F7FDAD4485D8A0A62AD-5140

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 37: Navigation Labels: 7L6-919-887-CD.lbl
Part No: 7L6 919 887 D
Component: Navigation 0628 
Coding: 0000002
Shop #: WSC 31414 000 00000
VCID: 479D9D8435B890261AD-5140

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 39: Right Light Labels: 3D0-909-158.lbl
Part No: 3D0 909 158 
Component: EVG GDL+AutoLWR(r) 0001 
Coding: 0000003
Shop #: WSC 19303 444 83966
VCID: E7DDFD04D5783026BAD-515E

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 46: Central Conv. Labels: 7L0-959-933.lbl
Part No: 7L0 959 933 E
Component: B3 HSG 0201 
Coding: 0000085
Shop #: WSC 08220 444 89167
VCID: 3E73F8606A62D1EEA9B-4AE8

Subsystem 1 - Part No: 7L0 959 701 B
Component: Tuersteuergeraet FS 0201

Subsystem 2 - Part No: 7L0 959 702 B
Component: Tuersteuergeraet BF 0201

Subsystem 3 - Part No: 7L0 959 703 B
Component: Tuersteuergeraet HL 0201

Subsystem 4 - Part No: 7L0 959 704 B
Component: Tuersteuergeraet HR 0201

2 Faults Found:
01737 - Potentiometer for Mirror Adj. Vertical; Pass. Side 
008 - Implausible Signal - Intermittent
00487 - Rear Left Outside Door Handle Central Locking Button (E371) 
007 - Short to Ground

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 47: Sound System Labels: 7Lx-035-4xx-47.lbl
Part No: 7L6 035 466 
Component: 12K-AUDIOVERST 0108 
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: F1E9935CEBBCFE96E49-5140

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 56: Radio Labels: 7L6-035-186-CD.lbl
Part No: 7L6 035 186 A
Component: Radio 0628 
Coding: 0005055
Shop #: WSC 31414 000 00000
VCID: 3169D35CAB3C3E96249-5140

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 68: Wiper Electr. Labels: 7L0-955-119-V1.clb
Part No: 7L0 955 119 F
Component: Front Wiper 2416 
Coding: 0000004
Shop #: WSC 31414 000 376832
VCID: 377DED444558E0A66AD-5140

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 69: Trailer Labels: 7L0-907-383-1D2.lbl
Part No SW: 7L0 907 383 E HW: 7L0 907 383 E
Component: ANHAENGERELEKTRONIK 8254 
Coding: 0000002
Shop #: WSC 01814 444 59259
VCID: 3663E040425219AE71B-5124

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 6E: Ctrl Head Roof Labels: 7L6-919-044.lbl
Part No: 7L6 919 044 G
Component: DACHDISPLAY 0530 
Revision: 00600530 Serial number: 2009268.03 
Shop #: WSC 31414 000 00000
VCID: 3B75F1747970C4C68E5-5140

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 75: Telematics Labels: 3D0-035-617.lbl
Part No SW: 3D0 035 617 A HW: 3D0 035 617 A
Component: Telematik NAR1 0106 
Coding: 0076510
Shop #: WSC 31414 000 00000
VCID: 1E3318E0CAA2B1EE89B-5124

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 76: Park Assist Labels: 3D0-919-283.lbl
Part No: 7L0 919 283 F
Component: 0E Einparkhilfe 1107 
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 3979EB7C734CF6D69C9-5140

No fault code found.

End ---------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## lgibson (Jun 13, 2007)

*What Jack said*

Plus I would check for rodent damage and change the thermostat for starters


----------



## Spacewalker (Nov 23, 2009)

Focus on ENGINE errors .
Flap, termostat...


----------



## Sputterputz (Mar 19, 2004)

Any updates on this? Chasing a missing messages code on my touareg.


----------



## jodub337 (Oct 19, 2005)

Sputterputz said:


> Any updates on this? Chasing a missing messages code on my touareg.


Yes, it ended up being a blown fuse by the battery under the drivers seat


----------

